# My best man Boo/new update post #83



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

We were supposed to leave for the Smokie Mts yesterday to attend a pet-friendly wedding. Of course our trip was canceled when Boo had to have a 2nd surgery.The other day I put his new bow-tie(his wedding attire) on him & took his picture from behind bars.Instead of a wedding,he'll be going to the vet today for his 6 week check-up. He's had some set-backs but we're still hoping he can "get out of jail" later today. Keep your fingers crossed that the limp that remains isn't bad enough to keep him in jail longer.It's been a long 5 mths for us.Catch you all later,gotta be at the vets soon.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww poor baby looks dashing in his bow tie , i will be praying everything goes well so he canget outta jail n enjoy himself .. muahhh !


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Poor baby Boo. I really hope all is okay with him. Please let us know.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh I hope he gets his get out of jail free card today and that he'll be running around with his sister soon!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Sue!! I love your sweet little guy Boo!! He looks so handsome in his bowtie. I really hope he feels better soon. He's such a sweetheart. And I'm sooo glad you're back!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> We were supposed to leave for the Smokie Mts yesterday to attend a pet-friendly wedding. Of course our trip was canceled when Boo had to have a 2nd surgery.The other day I put his new bow-tie(his wedding attire) on him & took his picture from behind bars.Instead of a wedding,he'll be going to the vet today for his 6 week check-up. He's had some set-backs but we're still hoping he can "get out of jail" later today. Keep your fingers crossed that the limp that remains isn't bad enough to keep him in jail longer.It's been a long 5 mths for us.Catch you all later,gotta be at the vets soon.


There is the face of LOVE that I missed seeing often in SM :wub::wub:

Smarty Boo, I continue praying that you will be able to zoom without any problem in your legs very soon. I pray that you come out from the check up with flying colors and will be able to be out of the bars ...will keep you in my thoughts today. Let us know how will it go Sue:grouphug: 

hugs
Kat
ps. Handsome Boo rocks the bow-tie:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We're sending a "Get out of Jail" card to sweet Boo. I guess the vet will take care of the "Do not pass go. Pay me $200" card. :w00t:
Dearest Sue - just trying to bring you a smile on this day and really hoping and praying that Boo can strut his stuff again. He's certainly looks like he can do it in style in that bowtie. :wub: He's so handsome. Good luck and let us know how it goes. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good luck today, beautiful boy. Mommy, too.
xoxoxooxoxox


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Sorry you had to miss the wedding, but I'm even more sorry that your precious Boo had to have surgery.

I saw your post on the other thread, and I just want you to know that I've missed you and your precious pups and wondered what had become of you. Glad to see you back! That picture of Boo is adorable. Your pictures always are special.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry, couldn't help it, but click on this thread for the second time to look at that face again:tender: 

Kat is happy ... so happy :hugging:




Snowbody said:


> We're sending a "Get out of Jail" card to sweet Boo. I guess the vet will take care of the "Do not pass go. Pay me $200" card. :w00t:


LOL Sue .. thanks for the giggles


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a handsome little prisoner!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

:wub::wub: Boo is so sweet looking. I hope everything healed properly at the check up!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

We hope Boo is *all better* soon!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Poor little Boo. Sorry he had to have the surgery and hope he'll be better in no time. Love the pick, he looks so handsome!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well Boo is definitely the best-dressed baby behind bars!!! He looks stunning! I love his eyes, so beautiful.

That bunny...London has one, a green one (named Green Bunny) and she carries it around frantically trying to find a hiding spot for it...she will whine while she's looking for a good spot to hide it and she can never find the right spot. lol Sometimes if I say, "London, this is a good spot" and point to a spot she will deem it good enough and leave it there. She treats it like her baby, it's almost disturbing. lol


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your handsome little Boo looks wonderful :chili:. I hope this is a sign he will be a free man today. Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

I love that picture of Boo. He looks so sweet and innocent. :wub: Good luck at the vet and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you and Boo. Keep us updated. :thumbsup:


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope Boo is running around and out of jail soon. He looks so handsome in his bow tie :thumbsup:.

Darlene and MiLey


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> What a handsome little prisoner!



I was just thinking the same thing. Arch says he'd like to come over and help "spring" Boo from jail. He's got a plan......:blink:

Love the bow tie but I'm sorry you had to miss the wedding, it sounds like it would have been great fun!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a handsome boy! Good luck today.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

He looks so cute in his bowtie! I hope he feel better soon.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh poor Boo! He looks so handsome though in his bow tie! Sure hope you get good news at the vet *hugs


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Best dressed jailbird... feel all the way better soon, little man!!!! xox


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Boo baby boy, makes my heart break, your so handsome littleman. Your going to be back to yourself soon littleman:wub: I love that picture


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Boo looks so cute in his bow!!:wub::wub:
hope everything goes well today:heart:.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> Well Boo is definitely the best-dressed baby behind bars!!! He looks stunning! I love his eyes, so beautiful.
> 
> That bunny...London has one, a green one (named Green Bunny) and she carries it around frantically trying to find a hiding spot for it...she will whine while she's looking for a good spot to hide it and she can never find the right spot. lol Sometimes if I say, "London, this is a good spot" and point to a spot she will deem it good enough and leave it there. She treats it like her baby, it's almost disturbing. lol


I find this really funny since Jodi doesn't have any favourite toys.LOL
and funny that she listens to you when you pick the spot.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

poor boo, he looks soooo cute in his bowtie in "jail"! i hope all goes well at the vet today. when shiva had her knee surgery, they had to take out the pins about about 6-8 weeks because they were bothering her and caused her to "limp" still. it wasn't a big deal at all and she was fine afterwards. i hope boo just needs something easy like that to get him fully healed. {{HUGS}}


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> We're sending a "Get out of Jail" card to sweet Boo. I guess the vet will take care of the "Do not pass go. Pay me $200" card. :w00t:
> Dearest Sue - just trying to bring you a smile on this day and really hoping and praying that Boo can strut his stuff again. He's certainly looks like he can do it in style in that bowtie. :wub: He's so handsome. Good luck and let us know how it goes. :grouphug:


roflol...Susan, exactly what are you putting in your morning coffee these days cuz I'm thinking I want what you're having! :HistericalSmiley:

~~~~~

EEEEE GAAADS that picture is STUNNING!! I adore Mr. Boo. His face has so much emotion. And what program are you using to be able to select an item to be in color? I've been wanting to do that and don't have the right program.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Boo looks so handsome in his bow tie even though he is behind bars. I love that little guy!:wub: I've been thinking of you all day sweet Boo and Mommy & Hannah too. I will be awaiting a good report.:thumbsup:
I'm glad you posted his picture Sue.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a beautiful photo! I hope Boo and you get that "Get Out Of Jail" card today as Susan said.


----------



## MisterFergie (May 7, 2010)

Poor Boo!
I was wondering... what's a pet friendly wedding? Did they allow dogs AT the wedding, or just the hotel?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor Boo with his little boo-boo. I will be happy to see pictures of him and his sister, Hannah, in the garden and that handsome face not behind bars any more. Sue please give Boo hugs from us. 

*Gib Hannah hugs too pwease. ~Sassy


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> roflol...Susan, exactly what are you putting in your morning coffee these days cuz I'm thinking I want what you're having! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ~~~~~
> 
> EEEEE GAAADS that picture is STUNNING!! I adore Mr. Boo. His face has so much emotion. And what program are you using to be able to select an item to be in color? I've been wanting to do that and don't have the right program.


Crystal - Scary - I don't even drink coffee:w00t: and I don't even really drink :w00t::w00t: I guess I better lay off the Tropicana. My joking around is all a release because I'm under such stress at work right now that I am beside myself with figuring how I'll do it all this summer. Sorry :back2topic:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Handsome Boo! I hope he's able to break out of jail today.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

First of all, thanks to everyone for the very nice comments for Boo,the well wishes & prayers. Now, I feel like my SM family is here again. :grouphug: This really is a great day, except for one thing. Boo didn't get released today. No get out of jail free card. The vet wouldn't release him because he's still limping. X-rays were taken & except for moderate arthritis in his left knee, everything looked fine. On physical exam, she said everything seems great. But she wouldn't release him until the surgeon looks at the x-rays & gives his opinion.The surgeon won't be there until Tuesday,so Boo is still looking through bars for now.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> First of all, thanks to everyone for the very nice comments for Boo,the well wishes & prayers. Now, I feel like my SM family is here again. :grouphug: This really is a great day, except for one thing. Boo didn't get released today. No get out of jail free card. The vet wouldn't release him because he's still limping. X-rays were taken & except for moderate arthritis in his left knee, everything looked fine. On physical exam, she said everything seems great. But she wouldn't release him until the surgeon looks at the x-rays & gives his opinion.The surgeon won't be there until Tuesday,so Boo is still looking through bars for now.


awwh sorry to read that Boo will need more time behind the bar...but you know, I think that the bright side about it is that you can be assured that he wont go jumpy and will stay resting until Tuesday .. I know how boring this can be, Smarty Boo, but I also know that you are a smart trooper..Tuesday will come soo quick...praying that surgeon will give good feedback of the xray..

hugs
Kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just a few more days littleman Boo,:smootch: I'm wondering if he's limping because he's afarid to put weight on his leg, Divit my granddog had leg surgery a couple months ago and from time to time I have noticed he will limp or hold his leg up if he's played to hard. I will continue praying for little Boo. Hang in there Sue hugs


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh sorry to hear that Boo did get his freedom today but so far so good, at least it was one step closer to getting out. Great news that the xrays showed things are looking good.  You must be tired after all of this time. I hope you can treat yourself to something special and relax on Tuesday.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Boo is so handsome in his bow tie. Where are Hannah pics?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

awwwwww sorry poor Boo has still to stay in jail. But he looks very handsome in his prison. Lovely bow tie.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Boo!!:huh: Tyler suggested I send you a file in a cake but I told him that his mommy would probably nix it and you don't have opposable thumbs. When I said that he just looked at me like this :blink:
Happy to hear the doctor thought he'll be sprung and hoping ortho agrees. In the meantime hopefully Boo will just have a few more days in the pokey and give him a lot more hugs and kisses from us all.:grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sue, so sorry Boo didn't get that get out of jail card today. Praying that he'll be up and around in no time.

Psst!! Hey, Boo! Dis is Annie n Sophie - we's hurd Tyler's idea about dat cake n file but we's not gonna axe our mom - we's gonna bake dat cake and send it to yous UPS (dat guy owes us - ringing da bell all da time) (oops gotta go, mommy wants ta know why we's tawking like Tony Soprano! Hugs

Annie & Sophie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that Boo didn't get released for jail yet, but he looks mighty handsome in his bowtie.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

What a handsome dude you are Boo!! If you don't get sprung on Tuesday let us know and we'll come down and bite your vet!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh you handsome young man, I think the vets office just wants to keep you because you are just too darn cute. Praying for the little guy:wub::wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, sweet Boo! He is just as handsome as ever! :wub:

He's certainly had a tough time of it lately. I pray he continues to get better and will be completely well soon. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Boo looks so handsome behind bars! Sweetness and Tessa are trying to figure out how to bake him a cake with a file in it to help him escape!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

momtoboo said:


> First of all, thanks to everyone for the very nice comments for Boo,the well wishes & prayers. Now, I feel like my SM family is here again. :grouphug: This really is a great day, except for one thing. Boo didn't get released today. No get out of jail free card. The vet wouldn't release him because he's still limping. X-rays were taken & except for moderate arthritis in his left knee, everything looked fine. On physical exam, she said everything seems great. But she wouldn't release him until the surgeon looks at the x-rays & gives his opinion.The surgeon won't be there until Tuesday,so Boo is still looking through bars for now.


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this. If he has to stay immobile for a while, have you thought of keeping him in a stroller? I used one for Claire when she was spayed last year and it was a God send. I rolled her around to wherever I was and she really loved it. She insisted on sleeping in it for months afterward. Wishing a speedy recovery for Boo.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wishing precious Boo and speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh my precious Boo Bear. I sure do love him.

Give him a kiss for me. He's in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sue, I'm so sorry Boo has to stay behind bars but I'm sure he'll be sprung when the surgeon looks at the X-rays. He's had a hard time but it sounds like its about over. 
I was so happy to see that beautiful boys picture, can't wait to see more pictures and some of your beautiful Hannah.:wub:
Hugs! 
:grouphug:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Handsome boy! Lovely bow tie!!! :thumbsup: Hope you get all better soon!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sue, I'm sorry I missed this thread and the other one. I'm hoping that Boo is feeling better now and up and about.

Hugs.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! poor you and Boo  not a fun time at all :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Poor little guy. My husband continued to limp after he had hip surgery until I asked him why and he realized he was and quit. I hope all goes well on Tuesday. 







Experience Magic
HOME


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Tina said:


> Poor little guy. My husband continued to limp after he had hip surgery until I asked him why and he realized he was and quit. I hope all goes well on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, that cracked me up. I'm going to try asking Boo why he's still limping. 


I keep trying to do the multiple quotes & thank each & everyone,but it won't go. Keeps saying too big. :blink:

Looks like Boo has some good help to spring him out of jail. So cute. Boo says "Hurry up with the cake & files,he's ready to party". 

Thanks again everyone,sorry I can't do it individually.I'll try again tomorrow.:grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Tina said:


> Poor little guy. My husband continued to limp after he had hip surgery until I asked him why and he realized he was and quit. I hope all goes well on Tuesday.
> 
> Experience Magic
> HOME


That is hilarious and on target. I think compensating for an injury becomes a habit sometimes even as you have mostly recovered. 



momtoboo said:


> Oh my goodness, that cracked me up. I'm going to try asking Boo why he's still limping.
> 
> 
> I keep trying to do the multiple quotes & thank each & everyone,but it won't go. Keeps saying too big. :blink:
> ...


That has to be the cutest jailbird I ever did see.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, poor Boo!!! Wishing and hoping for a good report on Tuesday! :wub:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Agreed!!! Boo IS...
"the cutest jailbird I ever did see!!!" )
I really didn't know he had been going through all of this. (
Love to both Handsome Boo :wub:and Beautiful Hannah.:wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about little boy boo having so much problems. I pray it will go away very soon now so little handsome man boo can be himself again.

love
becky


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aw poor Boo. I hope he gets better soon. That's a great shot by the way.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

b e a u t i f u l :] :] :]


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Awwww, poor Boo! I hope he gets the clear from the surgeon to be "sprung" soon. Although, he is the cutest inmate I've ever seen :wub: The bow tie is fabulous!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue, first of all, I am so sorry I wasn't here sooner to see your threads about Boo and his surgery.

Boo is the most handsome guy I have ever seen looking through jail bars!:wub: And, with a bow tie on at that! Look at those adorable eyes ... they make my heart melt! :wub::wub:

I know it must seem like forever for you and Boo until he can be released from behind those bars. But, before you know it, he will be free! 

Please give Boo some healing hugs from me. Hugs for you, too, Sue. Oh, please give Hannah hugs, too. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> We're sending a "Get out of Jail" card to sweet Boo. I guess the vet will take care of the "Do not pass go. Pay me $200" card. :w00t:
> Dearest Sue - just trying to bring you a smile on this day and really hoping and praying that Boo can strut his stuff again. He's certainly looks like he can do it in style in that bowtie. :wub: He's so handsome. Good luck and let us know how it goes. :grouphug:


That is so funny! When my granddaughter Ashley comes over next week, I will show her this. She loves to play Monopoly with us! And, Boo should be out of jail by then, too!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh! poor Boo, hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I sure hope all went well at the vet's for Boo and he can get out of jail. He really looks very smart in his bow tie, what a handsome little man he truly is:wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone.I'm reading each & every post & so sorry I can't reply to each & every one. But please know that I truly appreciate all the sweet comments for Boo & the well wishes & good thoughts & encouragement. I'm pleasantly overwelmed for once. :blush: Soon as Boo doesn't need so much of my attention,I'll do better. Thanks & big hugs to each & everyone.:grouphug:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

So sorry about Boo's injury.
Get well soon, Boo Bear!
You look so dashing in your bowtie.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> First of all, thanks to everyone for the very nice comments for Boo,the well wishes & prayers. Now, I feel like my SM family is here again. :grouphug: This really is a great day, except for one thing. Boo didn't get released today. No get out of jail free card. The vet wouldn't release him because he's still limping. X-rays were taken & except for moderate arthritis in his left knee, everything looked fine. On physical exam, she said everything seems great. But she wouldn't release him until the surgeon looks at the x-rays & gives his opinion.The surgeon won't be there *until Tuesday*,so Boo is still looking through bars for now.


Tuesday is over now . How did it go with Boo? hope it went well..kisses to the lil guy and hugs to his mommy

Kat


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm with Kat ... how is Boo doing? We need an update!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Tuesday is over now . How did it go with Boo? hope it went well..kisses to the lil guy and hugs to his mommy
> 
> Kat





njdrake said:


> I'm with Kat ... how is Boo doing? We need an update!


He's doing ok,I think. He's still much the same,no better,no worse,still limping a bit,worse at times & has a hard time standing after he's been laying around. He seems to know his limitations & hasn't tried to go wild.We're just taking one day at a time. Thanks so much Kat & Jane for thinking of Boo. Hugs


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so glad he isdoing ok n will be praying that he gets better n stronger each day


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww, poor Boo! Hope he's doing fine very soon!
The photo is so heartwarming! :wub:

Alexandra


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Sweet Boo continues to be in my prayers. I hope he will be feeling much better soon. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## bentley's Mum (Dec 27, 2007)

Poor little guy! I hope he feels better very soon.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

momtoboo said:


> He's doing ok,I think. He's still much the same,no better,no worse,still limping a bit,worse at times & has a hard time standing after he's been laying around. He seems to know his limitations & hasn't tried to go wild.We're just taking one day at a time. Thanks so much Kat & Jane for thinking of Boo. Hugs


 
Sue, I hate to hear Boo's still limping and no better. I was hoping once he was able to get out and move around things would start to improve. Bless his heart and yours. 
I really have been thinking about you and Boo and I'll be keeping you both in my prayers. Its so hard when something's wrong with one of our pups. 
Please keep us updated with his progress and give him a big hug! 
:wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

uniquelovdolce said:


> im so glad he isdoing ok n will be praying that he gets better n stronger each day





Alexa said:


> Awww, poor Boo! Hope he's doing fine very soon!
> The photo is so heartwarming! :wub:
> 
> Alexandra





susie and sadie said:


> Sweet Boo continues to be in my prayers. I hope he will be feeling much better soon. :grouphug::grouphug:





njdrake said:


> Sue, I hate to hear Boo's still limping and no better. I was hoping once he was able to get out and move around things would start to improve. Bless his heart and yours.
> I really have been thinking about you and Boo and I'll be keeping you both in my prayers. Its so hard when something's wrong with one of our pups.
> Please keep us updated with his progress and give him a big hug!
> :wub:


Thank you all so much for thinking of Boo & Jane I will keep you updated on his progress or lack thereof. I'm still hoping for some improvement,however minor it may be. Small steps can make a huge difference in the long run.Hugs


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sue, would some water therapy help? It can be a nonstressful way to help build up the muscles that have probably atrophied over the several weeks that he's been confined. Fill up the tub with some warm water, get out Boo's little Speedo, and see if your little guy will do some swimming.:blink:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I have you guys in my thoughts too! Stay strong Boo! We're all rooting for ya!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Loved that photo of Boo! ( yup I'm way behind on photo posting! ) 

Anyway have you thought of doing massage therapy on Boo? When Missy had her knee surgery I did it a few times a day ( I started a few days after her surgery but on a limited basis ) and vet was surprised how well she was doing when we took her in to have stitches out. I did the same when second knee was done and again when she had the paralysis. What I mean by 'did it again'.... was increased times per day... the little squirt got so used to it with the first surgery.... she wouldn't get out of bed till I massaged her legs LOL 

It might be something to consider for little Boo.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sue, I also think that the bellow suggestions might do wonders for smarty Boo.. 

(((hugs)))
Kat



MaryH said:


> Sue, would some water therapy help? It can be a nonstressful way to help build up the muscles that have probably atrophied over the several weeks that he's been confined. Fill up the tub with some warm water, get out Boo's little Speedo, and see if your little guy will do some swimming.:blink:





Maidto2Maltese said:


> Loved that photo of Boo! ( yup I'm way behind on photo posting! )
> 
> Anyway have you thought of doing massage therapy on Boo? When Missy had her knee surgery I did it a few times a day ( I started a few days after her surgery but on a limited basis ) and vet was surprised how well she was doing when we took her in to have stitches out. I did the same when second knee was done and again when she had the paralysis. What I mean by 'did it again'.... was increased times per day... the little squirt got so used to it with the first surgery.... she wouldn't get out of bed till I massaged her legs LOL
> 
> It might be something to consider for little Boo.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Sue, would some water therapy help? It can be a nonstressful way to help build up the muscles that have probably atrophied over the several weeks that he's been confined. Fill up the tub with some warm water, get out Boo's little Speedo, and see if your little guy will do some swimming.:blink:


I may try that Mary. Might have to fill the tub slowly with him in it though,so he won't panic. If it works,I can always take to my friends house & stick him in her pool.Need a lifevest first though.



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Loved that photo of Boo! ( yup I'm way behind on photo posting! )
> 
> Anyway have you thought of doing massage therapy on Boo? When Missy had her knee surgery I did it a few times a day ( I started a few days after her surgery but on a limited basis ) and vet was surprised how well she was doing when we took her in to have stitches out. I did the same when second knee was done and again when she had the paralysis. What I mean by 'did it again'.... was increased times per day... the little squirt got so used to it with the first surgery.... she wouldn't get out of bed till I massaged her legs LOL
> 
> It might be something to consider for little Boo.


I did do massage & physical therapy after his 1st surgery to repair a ruptured CCL. The surgeon didn't tell me to do anything after the patella surgery though, just to keep him confined & let it rest & heal. I'll try it, if he'll let me. I do know how to do it now.

Thanks again everyone for all the well wishes for Boo. I have some good news. Yesterday seemed to be a milestone. His limp was less noticable & the stiffness not as pronounced. The best part is, he can run. Not like he used to,but he can do it.:chili: I even got pictures to proove it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> Yesterday seemed to be a milestone. His limp was less noticable & the stiffness not as pronounced. The best part is, he can run. Not like he used to,but he can do it.:chili: I even got pictures to proove it.


:w00t::w00t:OMG!!!! you can't imagine how happy this news made me:chili::chili: Smarty Boo ran????!!! Kat is very very very happy!!!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh and where are the pictures????

i so wanna give that boy a huge HUG and a big one to you too.. I pray that it continues to the better and better!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh HURRAY!!! so glad to hear the good news!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh what good news, I am so happy that Boo is doing so much better and can Runnnnnn, wow, now I am with Kat here and would love to see that!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sue - I'm so happy with this latest news. I haven't been checking in since I'm so busy with work but just saw the updates and glad to read the last one after the earlier ones. Sounds like he's listening to his body and taking it literally one step at a time. 
All I can say is that after my ACL MCL injury which was treated by staying off it, my muscles had atrophied after just a few days of no exercise.:w00t: It took me months to get it back (with PT) and I limped at first but then I was even skiing again. So I just think it's a matter of time with sweet Boo and he'll keep getting stronger. Running? Boy that's huge!! Send him hugs and kisses from Tyler and I.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so glad Boo is doing well, now we need to see the picture of the boy running:chili:


----------

